# what does it mean to you?



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ffa- its 6 hour car rides and 7 hour bus rides. 
Its annoying your ag teacher to death .
Its making faces in the review mirror from the back seat.
Its learning how to speak.
How to get out of your comfort spot getting up in front of people and speaking.
Its the uniform. It takes an FFA member to pull of corduroy









Its gold standards









Its learning to judge not only animals but wool.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

My phone was crashing so it got messed up.

4-h- its about getting to see our friend and talk for a while. 
Its getting to be whoever you want.
Its about making a movement.

Together- its about making friends.
Its about showing animal.
Its about winning together









Its about that rodeo food.
Its about late nights at shows.

What showings about --Its the boers & the blood*Its the goats in the mudIts the roar of the show crowIts a laugh & a chuckleIts the gold in the buckleWe'll win the next go round*Its the dirt in the jeansIts glue & bru****s wash, blow, & go*Its heat & no rain&the joy & pain& they call this thing a goat show

Its that time of year again.Your picking, shearing and preparing. Your putting away pre show stuff and are pullings* out the show stuff .the number you have slowly lessens. And after thats all done you start searching again. Why? The money? The ribbons? Your name being called?No. the money gets spent, ribbons fade, and people for get your name.Its all for memories. Months of searching and months and months of preparing for what? The show ring. To be with your friend-- the ones made all year long and picking up as many memories as possible on the way there.* <3<3<3


----------

